

Domain Profiler - DanielRibeiro
https://github.com/jpf/domain-profiler

======
AdamGibbins
Interesting idea. Slightly buggy on the web host detection, some domains (e.g.
my own - adamgibbins.com) return "RIPE Network Coordination Centre" as the
host (its actually Linode - UK, hence RIPE).

Seems you're incorrectly picking the "OrgName" from the IP whois.

------
stfu
Definitely a nice tool, but similar software has been commercial around for
quite a while. The real problems start to appear as soon as mass scanning sets
in.

